# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  paracanthurus hepatus

## Igor Neto

Tenho um amigo meu que tem uma especie destas e apresenta-se com ictus e subnutrido gostaria de saber se metronidazol em artemia se pode aplicar em agua salgada. Tenho so experiencia em agua doce. Gostaria de saber a salinidade adequada, temperatura ou outras informações necessarias.
Abc e obrigada pela ajuda.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Tenho um amigo meu que tem uma especie destas e apresenta-se com ictus e subnutrido gostaria de saber se metronidazol em artemia se pode aplicar em agua salgada. Tenho so experiencia em agua doce. Gostaria de saber a salinidade adequada, temperatura ou outras informações necessarias.
> Abc e obrigada pela ajuda.


Olá Igor

Cada vez mais se torna muito importante, antes de adquirir um peixe, verificar as condições do mesmo, se está a comer, se apresenta sinais de barriga encovada, presença de ictio e tão importante quanto isso em que condições(água)os mesmos se encontram nas lojas.
Não há que ter receio em solicitar ao vendedor, para lhes dar comer para nós realmente verificarmos que ele come, no entanto o aspecto de barriga encovada, tambem nos ajudam a identificar possiveis problemas com o animal, pois os que sao capturados com cianeto, por vezes apresentam apetite voraz, mas nao engordam, pois o seu sistema digestivo, está afectado, levando infelizmente à morte do animal, ao fim de alguns dias ou mesmo semanas.
Esse peixe em particular, é um peixe muito propício a ganhar ictio, pois stressa muito, mas tambem muito devorador de comida.

Deem-lhe alguma comida com alho, pois o odor desperta-lhe o apetite e em virtude de ser um animal herbivoro, insistam em alguma alga nori, de forma a que o mesmo ganhe alguma resistencia e imunidade aos problemas.
Que tudo corra pelo melhor e boa sorte

----------


## Igor Neto

Obrigado eu avisei-o que se calhar nao era o peixe mas adequado mas ele é teimoso. Metronidazol em artemia ou medicamentos na agua nao aconselhas?

----------


## Luis Santos

> Obrigado eu avisei-o que se calhar nao era o peixe mas adequado mas ele é teimoso. Metronidazol em artemia ou medicamentos na agua nao aconselhas?


Boas ,não sei se o medicamento que referes é prejudicial num reef ,o mais certo é ser ,e sendo assim arrisca-se a matar os corais e invertebrados.
esses tratamentos são sempre feitos num aquario hospital  e o melhor para o ictio(de agua salgada ) é medicamentos á base de cobre(tem que ser feito obrigatoriamente num aquario hospital) e alimentar bem o animal com misys e comida para cirurgiões e baixar a salinidade gradualmente até 1018/1020 e subir a temperatura gradualmente até aos 28º.Mas este tratamento é em ultimo caso ,porque se o peixe comer bem é deixa-lo estar no aquario e alimenta-lo bem  4 ou 5 vezes ao dia . :SbOk2:

----------

